# Video Mixing Program



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

In preparing for my Candy Wall of Death, I'm looking to have various visual effects on the tv monitor that the tot will be looking at. The tv will be plugged into a hand-held mini-camera that they are holding, but I also want to mix in different images, effects, and video in real time.

This would be run from a laptop, and my goal would be to "hot-key" between different images/inputs. One second the tot is looking at the camera input, then a few effects happen like static or ghostly images, then a different input/image shows (scaring the puck out of them), then back to the live camera feed.

Any ideas on mixing software to make this happen?


----------



## VexFX (Sep 27, 2011)

Back when I was actively VJing (Mixing live video for clubs, parties, and raves) I used ArKaos (http://www.arkaos.net/) and Resolume (http://resolume.com/) Both are quite powerful, but expensive. You can get free demo versions that will display an occasional watermark though.

Here are some free VJ applications:
http://www.visualjockey.com/
http://www.softwarevj.com/
http://www.neuromixer.com/
http://vjsputnik.com/simple/soyuz.html

That should be a good starting point for you.

If all you want is a simple A/B cut between live camera and some scary video, you can do that with a basic video switch. (Cheap switches can be obtained from $10-$20 for RCA or S-Video sources)


----------

